# BOO-YAA!!! Up 2-0 on the Mavs!!!



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Game three is so pivotal.

Mavs have been tough at home, and if they get that next game, they'll have new life.
However, if Denver gets the win, the heart will be sucked out of the Mavs.

NO way they come back from 3 down to win the series.

Come on Denver, keep the pressure on 'em!!!

hx


----------

